# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  11 طريقه لخداع المخ جرب تعلم كيف تخدع دماغك !!!

## نادرالداني

*1- إذا أصابتك حكة أو دغدغة في الحنجرة، افرك أذنك! لماذا؟ هناك أعصاب محفزة في الأذن، وعند حك الأذن تقوم بعمل رد فعل في الحنجرة يمكن أن يسبب تشنج العضلة، هذا التشنج يخفف الحكة المزعجة أو الدغدغة. 2- كيف تستفيد من أذنيك؟ إذا كنت في مطعم به موسيقى صاخبة وأردت أن تسمع جيداً ما يقال، استعمل أذنك اليمن، فهي أفضل من اليسار في متابعة الإيقاعات السريعة للخطاب. أما إذا أردت أن تميز الأغنية التي تعزف في الخلف، فاستعمل أذنك اليسرى لأنها أفضل في التقاط النغمات الموسيقية. 3. لكي لا تشعر بالألم ... هل تخاف من الحقنة؟ ومن لا يخاف منها. ولكن الآن بإمكانك التخلص من الخوف والألم معاً عن طريق السعال أثناء اخذ الحقنة. حيث اكتشف باحثون ألمان بأن السعال أثناء الحقن يقلل الألم لان السعال يسبب ارتفاع مؤقت مفاجئ في ضغط الصدر والقناة الشوكية ويمنع تركيب إجراءات الشعور بالألم في الحبل الشوكي. 4. تخفيف احتقان الأنف... هل تعاني من احتقان الأنف المزمن ولم تنفع معك الأدوية، إليك طريقة أرخص وأسرع وأسهل للتخفيف من ضغط الجيوب قم بدفع لسانك ضد سقف فمك بالتناوب، ثم اضغط بين حواجبك بإصبع واحد. هذا يسبب هز عظمة فومر التي تمر عبر الممرات الأنفية إلى الفم، وهذه الهزات تسبب تحرك الاحتقان، بعد 20 ثانية ستشعر بأن الاحتقان بدء بالتحلل. 5. كافح الحرقة دون ماء .. هل تزعجك الحرقة عندما تنام. أصبح الحل أسهل. أثبتت الدراسات بأن النوم على الجانب الأيسر يقلل من الشعور بالحرقة. حيث يرتبط المريء والمعدة بوصلة عند الزاوية، فعندما تنام على اليمين تصبح المعدة أعلى من المريء، مما يسمح للطعام والأحماض بالتسرب إلى المريء والحلق. بينما عندما تنام على الجانب الأيسر تصبح المعدة أدنى من المريء وهكذا تصبح الجاذبية لمصلحتك. . 6. عالج الم الأسنان دون فتح فمك جرب فرك قطعة ثلج على باطن يدك، على المنطقة الغشائية على هيئة v بين إبهامك وسبابتك.لماذا؟... لان هناك توجد ممرات الأعصاب التي تحفز الدماغ وتمنع إشارات الألم الصادرة من الوجه والأيدي. 7. تخلص من آثار الحروق عندما تحرق إصبعك عرضياً على فرن الغاز، نظف الجلد واضغط بشكل خفيف على مكان الحرق بأصابع يدك الأخرى. الثلج سيخفف ألمك بسرعة أكبر. لكن الطريقة الطبيعية ستعيد الجلد المحروق إلى درجة الحرارة الطبيعية، فيصبح الجلد أقل تشوهاً. 8- حتى لا تصاب بالدوخة ضع يدك على شيء ثابت لان اليد تحتوي على أعصاب تعطي الدماغ مؤشر بأنك متوازن. بعكس الإشارة التي ترسلها القوقعة، الجزء المسئول عن التوازن في الأذن. حيث يعوم الجزء المسئول عن التوازن في سائل من نفس كثافة الدم. بينما يخفف الكحول (مثلا) الدم فيصبح أقل كثافة وترتفع القوقعة مما يسبب الدوخة. 9. -خفف وخز الألم في جانبك الأيمن هل تشعر بوخز مؤلم عندما تركض، هذا لأنك تخرج الهواء 'تزفر' بينما تضرب قدمك اليمنى الأرض. مما يضع ضغطاً على كبدك (الموجود على الجانب الأيمن من الجسم)، ويسبب شداً للحجاب الحاجز الذي يرسل إشارة بوخز جانبي. ببساطة تعلم أن تزفر عندما تضرب قدمك اليسرى الأرض -10. التخلص من النمنمة إذا شعرت بأن يدك أو قدمك نمنمت، قم بتحريك رأسك من جهة لأخرى. سيزول شعور الدبابيس بشكل غير مؤلم في أقل من الدقيقة.لماذا؟ تمر في الرقبة حزمة الأعصاب الرئيسية، فإذا قمت بتحريك عضلات رقبتك سيقل الضغط على الأعصاب. -11. اقرأ دماغك إذا كان عندك امتحان في اليوم التالي، راجعه قبل النوم. لماذا؟ لان عملية تعزيز الذاكرة تحدث أثناء النوم، فأي شيء تقَرأه مباشرة قبل النوم يشفر كذاكرة طويلة المدى. ودمتم فى حفظ الرحمن
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كالعادة اروع واجمل واكثر المواضيع فعالية لرائع دوما نادر الداني المبدع
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ياسلام عليك يااستاذ يارائع 
واكتر حاجه ريحتني قصة السعال مع الحقنه ههههههههه بعد دا لاخوف من الحقنه 
تسلم يااستاذ
*

----------


## عجبكو

*شكرا نادر علي الروائع 

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

كالعادة اروع واجمل واكثر المواضيع فعالية لرائع دوما نادر الداني المبدع



تستاهلوا كل خير يا مريخابي 
اتمنى الفائدة للجميع ومشكور للمشاركة الطيبة 
وباذن الله القادم احلى بكتير  
 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ياسلام عليك يااستاذ يارائع 
واكتر حاجه ريحتني قصة السعال مع الحقنه ههههههههه بعد دا لاخوف من الحقنه 
تسلم يااستاذ



الحبيب مرتضى 
تمنياتي لكم بالخير دوما 
اشكر مرورك الجميل دوما 
وخليك قريب فالقادم اجمل واروع 
عارف يا مرتضى 
الحقنة دي اكثر حاجة اخوك كان بخاف منها 
مرة اخذتني الوالدة وعمري وقتها سبعة سنوات اذكر ذلك جيدا لمستشفى ابراهيم مالك 
وكنت عيان شديد وسمعت الدكتور بقول ليها حا نديه خمسة حقن 
ومشيت على الباب ولمن التفتت الوالدة كنت قد اطلقت ساقيي للريح واقتحمت بوابة المستشفى واصبحت خارج سور المستشفي 
وكنا نسكن الصحافة مربع اربعين وفي النهاية اتضح ان البنسلين ما بنفع معاي بعد عمل التجربة 
ههههههههههههه ياخي ده زمن جميل ياريت يعود 
ومنذ ذلك الوقت وانا اخاف من الحقنة شديد 
لك التحية على المشاركة الطيبة 
 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

شكرا نادر علي الروائع 





الفنان المبدع عجبكو 
تحية من الاعماق يا غالي 
الف شكر على المشاركة الطيبة


*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*هههههههههههه والله يااستاذ كلنا عندنا عداوه مع الحقن ولي اسي ههههه بس بعد دا لا قدر الله مع الحقنه قحه هههه
تسلم 
*

----------


## Deimos

*منكم نتعلم ونستفيد مشكور يا زعيــــم ...

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

منكم نتعلم ونستفيد مشكور يا زعيــــم ...




لك الود يا ريس ومشكور كتير على الرد الجميل والمشاركة الطيبة 
 
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*تسلم تسلم ياصفوة
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

تسلم تسلم ياصفوة





مشكور يا حبيب على الاطلالة الجميلة وتسلم للمشاركة الطيبة 

*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*يا سلام كلام جميل جدا .. نحن داير حقت الامتحان .. ههههه
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*مشكووووووور يا استاذ
*

----------

